# This morning while surfing the net



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/babies-vary-and-knitting-stretches?bffb


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

That was so nice...


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

That was beautiful. I love knitting for babies.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

That packed a wallop!


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

BailaC said:


> That was beautiful. I love knitting for babies.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## sharonfrattini (Feb 9, 2012)

Enjoyed this article, but the picture of the knitting hands took my breath away. Just beautiful. Belongs in a frame.


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow, what a lovely read. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

What a good read. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for posting.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

How nice to see a young person's horizons expand. A well written piece and I thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

thank u for posting.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I loved it. Thank you!


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you! Loved it!


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you for posting.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

PointySticksNStones said:


> Thanks for sharing.


I LOVE your avatar!


----------

